

The Next Big Thing? Responsive Icons - SmeelBe
http://designmodo.com/responsive-icons/

======
tqh
The Haiku Vector Icon Format[1] does this. See LOD info here[2]. 1)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiku_Vector_Icon_Format](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiku_Vector_Icon_Format)
2) [http://www.haiku-
os.org/docs/userguide/sv_SE/applications/ic...](http://www.haiku-
os.org/docs/userguide/sv_SE/applications/icon-o-matic.html)

